

Pixel City, a procedurally generated city - mlLK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d2-PtK4F6Y

======
asmosoinio
Very nice blog posts about the creation of this step by step:

<http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=2940>

And the download as a Windows screen saver - it's only 116 KB unpacked!

<http://code.google.com/p/pixelcity/downloads/list>

Source code is also available at the Google Code page.

